# At what age a ppd / security dog is at his best?



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi,
From your own experiences, at what age you think a ppd/security/policedog is at his best / top? (generally speaking & considering the dog has been trained from his young age)

Thanks, Jo


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

Johan,
I would say anywhere between 6 and 10 years for a mal.The reason? To train a dog to be really reliable and for the dog to work from xperience it just takes that long.I am not saying you should look for a dog that age but just answering your question.


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Thanks Jack.
Reason for my question is that despite my gsd being 5y old I still see improvements (sometimes surprising...).

regards, Jo


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Jo I think it depends upon the dog and the level of training. Some dogs like my Bouviers are slow to mature, but may show solid signs of dealing with training at an early age. Broadbrushed, my guess is about 5.


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

That's what I had in mind too Howard : around 5y old.
Jack was certainly correct that experience is needed but on the otherhand it also depends on the dog, not necessary the breed imo... Okay, a gsd takes more time to be at his top than a mal f.e. but I think we may not generalize this.

Regardss, Jo


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Johan Dekinder said:


> Thanks Jack.
> Reason for my question is that despite my gsd being 5y old I still see improvements (sometimes surprising...).
> 
> regards, Jo


Isn't every dog in every discipline always learning? I don't have a PPD/security dog, but I know that in USAR, we see changes and improvements in a dog's performance well into their later working years. This is because we keep exposing them to new and different scenarios and environments (and they continue to learn from these experiences), both in training and "real life," just as I imagine you do with your PPD dog.


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

> Isn't every dog in every discipline always learning?


I don't think so Konnie. Imo each and every dog reaches his top at a certain point in his life, just like sportsmen f.e.
Okay, they still might learn a little trick or so but I'm talking about really being top in every part of the trained discipline.
When I look at my female gsd f.e., she was way quicker, more agile, bit harder when she was 5 than now at 8y old.. She was at her top around 6y old.

Regards, Jo


----------



## Johan Dekinder (Sep 17, 2007)

Konnie, I do agree that taking the dogs to different locations f.e. can still make 'em more experienced. Hope you understand what I mean... ("Belgian English" ;-) )


----------



## Konnie Hein (Jun 14, 2006)

Definitely they have physical limitations as they age for sure, Johan. I think we're generally in agreement though.


----------



## Howard Gaines III (Dec 26, 2007)

Johan Dekinder said:


> I don't think so Konnie. Imo each and every dog reaches his top at a certain point in his life, just like sportsmen f.e.
> Okay, they still might learn a little trick or so but I'm talking about really being top in every part of the trained discipline.
> When I look at my female gsd f.e., she was way quicker, more agile, bit harder when she was 5 than now at 8y old.. She was at her top around 6y old.
> 
> Regards, Jo


 Got to agree, pro-sports folks reach a level on average and at a certain age. Kinda like wine, older isn't better. I think on average by the time most dogs hit 5 they are at the top of their game. Cleaning or putting polish to it goes on with everything.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I think a dog has a physical limits from about 6-7 on but the learning never stops as long as your still working with it.


----------

